#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 獅子健身

## 沃飛爾

看來獅子被稱為百獸之王不是叫假的呢...
您瞧瞧！多努力阿！

磨指甲

舉重

拉筋

----------


## 狼佐

好可愛阿XDDD

第一張的獅子好帥好帥好帥ˇˇˇ

最後一張噗滋的笑了

後面那隻是中國功夫嗎XDD

----------


## 喵咪貓

這幾張圖弄的技術真棒

獅子好帥唷～

動作被弄成這樣好可愛


不過如果是老虎更棒..（喂


有個疑問，三張圖裡面

一直出現鎖著鐵鍊的箱子是什麼....

----------


## 月影之虎

原來獅子也有

這麼勤勞的一面呀XD

好可愛喔

很好奇鎖著鐵鍊的箱子是什麼??

----------


## 沃飛爾

就最原版的出處是解釋說『最猛的看守者』（這圖在網路上流傳好久了）

所以一最原版的出處來解釋的話
那個應該是寶藏

----------


## Shiou

哈~ 好妙呀 XD

最後一張有功夫熊貓的感覺

箱子是...寶物！？

----------


## Freelancer

是著人穿上衣服後做動作, 然後貼上獅獅的頭吧? 很仔細很可愛 = D

----------


## 阿翔

真酷XD*（茶）*
居然看守著寶物啊~真不應該，
我們也是獸族，分一點給我們吧~^^*（毆飛）*
這樣的話，
一定沒有人類敢偷吧，
也許連「勇者」也不敢偷了XD

----------


## 曲奇

在後足發現獸裝的摺痕...!! (好像又是我眼殘了...)

還有...
最後一張圖後面那個是 "金雞獨立"..?

獅子那有金錢去買這些設備?=_= (該不會在寶箱裡面拿出來的....)

因為是「最猛」 ,
所以才要去健身 ?

----------


## 幻影紅虎

狼族賺到的錢都要充公嗎?
怎麼這麼缺錢
獅子健身還真的看傻眼了?
真的健身?
獅爪怎麼舉起亞琳?

----------


## 彪˙萊姆

XD~
還真酷嘎~= =+((收藏??
我想..
那寶箱應該是拿來變魔術用的?((啥阿!! !

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

寶具!!!![見錢眼開+口+]
ㄏㄏ~獅子的動作真可愛啊

----------


## 德雷克

噢！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
這是怎麼弄的？太帥了啦！
獅子是有在健身啦，可是可能是動物的關係，所以沒有〈六塊肌〉？！〈誤〉[/sell]

----------


## Yoiren

這應該是3D吧？

挺有娛樂效果。

話說我總覺得許多廣告內容都跟獅子有關，雖然跟上面的圖沒什麼關聯。

----------


## 雷希克斯

難怪獅子會是森林之王 原是有在健身
我看獅子光走進店裡就會把人嚇跑了吧
幹嘛還花錢(笑)

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

事上有這種畫面~應該交一下各獸~組一個百獸戰隊(幼稚→踢飛)

圖中的方式真的很神奇~這是用哪種程式做得~真想創一個

----------


## 拉魯

看完之後 有一種莫名的喜感

威風中不失可愛

逗趣中不失尊嚴

這種感覺真好 (我在亂造什麼阿 < 被車輾死)

----------

